# Maltese Nationals



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, it's starting to get closer! :w00t:

Has anyone gotten their airline tickets yet? I'm having a hard time finding a direct flight. (I worry about my luggage getting lost). 

What airline are you flying on? 

How long are you staying? 

I'm starting to get excited now!! :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

eeks was just checking airfare for Marina and I - expensive! Esp since we can get there non-stop! 

We may have to come in on thursday since Marina is already missing a lot of school for Westminster. If she doesn't actually miss any school because of being sick, we may be able to swing wednesday. We'll have to see! 

Getting excited!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are we supposed to fly into DAL or DFW? 

one is called Dallas Love and the other is Dallas Fort Worth.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am driving! We will be there Thursday to Sunday. (I think). I wished it was a little later on in the month. It could have been my puppy's first show (if I have a show quality one!) They will *just* be a few weeks shy of 6 months then. Oh well, the pups are coming with me to smoose with everyone anyhow.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You want Dallas/ Fort Worth. The hotel is in Fort Worth.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> You want Dallas/ Fort Worth. The hotel is in Fort Worth.


I thought so...thanks. My airlines prices have gone up!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK Pat. You spurred me on. I made a flight reservation. I am leaving LAX to DFW on 4/27 and returning 5/2. I did get a non-stop with United. I would have preferred to use Burbank but no non-stops from that airport. I have had my Marriott reservation for awhile. I am really looking forward to this. This will be my first National! I have been so jealous every year when I see how much fun everyone is having!! And I must admit, I am wishing there was a way I could swing Westminster! That sounds like so much fun! Now, I am assuming that most everyone is taking a dog to the National. It's not always appropriate at some dog shows. I am planning on bringing Truffles. I was thinking about Frankie too, but in reality, he isn't always totally comfortable around lots of other dogs. 
I hope to see many of you there! Who all is planning on going?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pammy4501 said:


> OK Pat. You spurred me on. I made a flight reservation. I am leaving LAX to DFW on 4/27 and returning 5/2. I did get a non-stop with United. I would have preferred to use Burbank but no non-stops from that airport. I have had my Marriott reservation for awhile. I am really looking forward to this. This will be my first National! I have been so jealous every year when I see how much fun everyone is having!! And I must admit, I am wishing there was a way I could swing Westminster! That sounds like so much fun! Now, I am assuming that most everyone is taking a dog to the National. It's not always appropriate at some dog shows. I am planning on bringing Truffles. I was thinking about Frankie too, but in reality, he isn't always totally comfortable around lots of other dogs.
> I hope to see many of you there! Who all is planning on going?


:chili: Ya Hooooo!! I am so excited that you are coming to the Nationals!! I'm bringing Ava. She's shy and was pretty traumitized last year, but once a year isn't that bad. :innocent: How much do you have to pay to bring a dog on United?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Ok, it's starting to get closer! :w00t:
> 
> Has anyone gotten their airline tickets yet? I'm having a hard time finding a direct flight. (I worry about my luggage getting lost).
> 
> ...


Pat, if your luggage gets lost, I wouldn't worry too much about shoes. I'm sure our Alice will have some extras with her. Maybe a nice pair of Prada's or Louis Vuitton's.:smtease:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

At the moment i plan on driving, have had my reservations for quite some time just have to call the hotel to find out what days again. :blush: I plan on bringing Riley and Reese. I can't wait to see all the fluffs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Pat, I was told the pet would be $150 each way! :OMG!: But, she said it is paid at the desk when you check in. I hope that's the right info. Anyone else have experience (Stacy) going with the dogs? I was a bit shocked at the price for my little 4lb package!! But, all said, I still want to bring her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Pat, I was told the pet would be $150 each way! :OMG!: But, she said it is paid at the desk when you check in. I hope that's the right info. Anyone else have experience (Stacy) going with the dogs? I was a bit shocked at the price for my little 4lb package!! But, all said, I still want to bring her.


wowzas! $150?? We are flying American and they charge $100. It gets expensive flying with multiple dogs! 

Yes, you pay at the desk when you check in - can't do self check in. Did you make a reservation for Truffs? If you want to bring two, the divided sturdi bag is good for that. I uh, sometimes forget to mention that I actually have two dogs in the bag. I hate it when I forget that :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, if your luggage gets lost, I wouldn't worry too much about shoes. I'm sure our Alice will have some extras with her. Maybe a nice pair of Prada's or Louis Vuitton's.:smtease:


Right!!!!! And I'm sure they are pretty....and I'm sure she'll be bringing a dozen or so pair :HistericalSmiley: but not sure I can walk in high heels anymore....:w00t:



pammy4501 said:


> Pat, I was told the pet would be $150 each way! :OMG!: But, she said it is paid at the desk when you check in. I hope that's the right info. Anyone else have experience (Stacy) going with the dogs? I was a bit shocked at the price for my little 4lb package!! But, all said, I still want to bring her.


It's crazy, isn't it? At those prices the pups should get an actual seat!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't have to fly because I live right outside of Ft. Worth! :chili: Hoping to go and meet a lot of you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Are we supposed to fly into DAL or DFW?
> 
> one is called Dallas Love and the other is Dallas Fort Worth.


DFW International I would think, Pat.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- you want to fly into DFW. I was actually more shocked at how much it will cost for transportation to the hotel.

Look at American, Southwest and JetBlue. I just sent you a PM in response to yours. I'm getting very excited too.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jet blue does doesnt fly to Dallas from NY. Only Houston.

Pat I'm having the same problem. The flights are $$$$ and i also want a nonstop. Maybe they'll go down. I want to enter Mox in obedience fr his first leg, so i hope we can find a reasonable flight. Non stop...

If you see a flight nonstop from Newark PM me...thanks!


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

If everything goes according to plan, Lizzie and I will also be there. We will only be able to make one day, probably Saturday, but it will be fun nonetheless.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> wowzas! $150?? We are flying American and they charge $100. It gets expensive flying with multiple dogs!
> 
> Yes, you pay at the desk when you check in - can't do self check in. Did you make a reservation for Truffs? If you want to bring two, the divided sturdi bag is good for that. I uh, sometimes forget to mention that I actually have two dogs in the bag. I hate it when I forget that :thumbsup:


Some of the airlines let you travel w/2 dogs in one bag for the same price---Lufthansa does this for sure. I think United use to---am not current on that though so check w/the airlines. I think esp. if they are siblings.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I just checked Air Tran, Boston to DFW roundtrip with a stop in Atlanta coming and going. Airfare is $269.80. Cost for pet is $69 each way. They don't fly out of Newark but they do fly out of LaGuardia and Philly.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Moxie'smom said:


> Jet blue does doesnt fly to Dallas from NY. Only Houston.
> 
> Pat I'm having the same problem. The flights are $$$$ and i also want a nonstop. Maybe they'll go down. I want to enter Mox in obedience fr his first leg, so i hope we can find a reasonable flight. Non stop...
> 
> If you see a flight nonstop from Newark PM me...thanks!


You might check with Southwest Airlines- they just announced they are adding more nonstops to Newark- don't know if Dallas -Fort Worth is one of them. Also pets are $75.00 each way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jpupart said:


> You might check with Southwest Airlines- they just announced they are adding more nonstops to Newark- don't know if Dallas -Fort Worth is one of them. Also pets are $75.00 each way.


 
Sounds good, but I'm sure I won't be able to find anyone to take me to Newark. And I'm not going to drive there.....:new_shocked: that's a scary area....and i don't even know how to get there.


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Rugby and I are going! Haven't looked at flights yet... maybe I should start. :/ Gonna leave after school on Thursday and come back on Sunday.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Sounds good, but I'm sure I won't be able to find anyone to take me to Newark. And I'm not going to drive there.....:new_shocked: that's a scary area....and i don't even know how to get there.


Pat -- which airport will you fly out of?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- which airport will you fly out of?


Well Atlantic City would be the most convenient, but no non-stop flights....to Dallas from there.

Soooo....we'll be flying from Philly.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We are booked. so freakin expensive! I better sign up for Megball!
Arriving on April 27th. 7PM ish...
Now we just have to sign up for Obedience and Rally.

It'll be our first time trial..and is our goal....from now until then. Hopefully we'll get our first of 3 legs going towards our CD title. Rally will be just for fun...well it's all for fun right...LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Sounds good, but I'm sure I won't be able to find anyone to take me to Newark. And I'm not going to drive there.....:new_shocked: that's a scary area....and i don't even know how to get there.


Pat- Newark really isn't that hard to get to from you and Newark Airport isn't scary at all. Newark, not so much. You just go up the GSP to the turnpike and then off at one of the exit 13 interchanges. And the airports RIGHT NEXT TO THE TURNPIKE!!! There may even be car services up from S. jersey that aren't insanely expensive.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat- Newark really isn't that hard to get to from you and Newark Airport isn't scary at all. Newark, not so much. You just go up the GSP to the turnpike and then off at one of the exit 13 interchanges. And the airports RIGHT NEXT TO THE TURNPIKE!!! There may even be car services up from S. jersey that aren't insanely expensive.


You going this year???

I'll most likely be flying out of philly.....I have a hard time going north....

and don't think I'm driving to Philly either!!! My boss...err....step son will drop me off..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

We still plan on attending. We plan on driving.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat I"m up in the air on going. Not sure if I'm gonna go this year. Otherwise I would say drive to me and we would go to Newark together but I don't want to hold you up with getting a flight out of Philly.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat I"m up in the air on going. Not sure if I'm gonna go this year. Otherwise I would say drive to me and we would go to Newark together but I don't want to hold you up with getting a flight out of Philly.



Oh Tammy, I sure hope you can go this year....it was a lot of fun this year. Heck, maybe I'll even practice trying to stay up past 9pm!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sad that I can't go this year. Maybe I'll end up with an interview to shoot in TX this year like I did in Atlanta last year, but I kind of doubt it. Right now I don't have any work in the foreseeable future so can't really plan on spending the money on the trip. Everyone will have such a great time. I LOVED last year.:chili::chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat I"m up in the air on going. Not sure if I'm gonna go this year. Otherwise I would say drive to me and we would go to Newark together but I don't want to hold you up with getting a flight out of Philly.


You're going!  

I'll be there. I'm not sure if I'm bringing Jax or Kenzie or neither... we will see!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This is so exciting and I'm not even going... I'm catching Nationals fever just from reading this thread!!!! Can't wait for the stories and pictures!!!!! *bounce bounce bounce bounce*


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Oh Tammy, I sure hope you can go this year....it was a lot of fun this year. Heck, maybe I'll even practice trying to stay up past 9pm!





MandyMc65 said:


> You're going!
> 
> I'll be there. I'm not sure if I'm bringing Jax or Kenzie or neither... we will see!


UH OH....you two are going to be relentless aren't you?! LOL! Think they have a babcock suite there? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about going this year because it's about a 5 hour drive from here. For all of you who have been before, what all goes on & are there days that we just absolutely shouldn't miss?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I'm thinking about going this year because it's about a 5 hour drive from here. For all of you who have been before, what all goes on & are there days that we just absolutely shouldn't miss?


Oh I hope you go!

Days to absolutely not miss are Sat and Sun when the judging is going on. Saturday is sweepstakes (with the puppies) and sunday is the regular conformation, junior showmanship and obedience AND rally (for the first time!) Actually, i may be wrong on when obedience rally is but it's either saturday or sunday so those are the two 'don't miss' days.

5 hours is nothing! I just drove 5 hours today to get to a show and am sitting in yet another hotel. 

Hope to see you in april!


----------

